# Xorg 7.4 freezes when exit



## DemoDoG (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a fresh install of FreeBSD 8.0 (csup from 25/2) and Xorg 7.4.

I am using HAL hal 0.5.11_18 and it works keyboard and mice.

Problem is that when I try to exit X from fluxbox or pressing crtl + alt + backspace the whole computer freezes and I canÂ´t do anything. The screen gets all blurry graphics and all I can do is press and hold power button until itÂ´s restarted.

I know there have been alot of errors regarding 7.04 but havenÂ´t seen this particular problem mentioned yet so please if you have any clues on what to do, IÂ´m grateful. 
I canÂ´t see any errors in /log/xorg files.

I have enabled dbus and hal in /etc/rc.conf


----------



## honk (Feb 28, 2009)

Other users seem to have this problem, too. For me it occurs only, with the intel driver. At least with vesa it works.

See also this PR: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=ports/131016


----------



## darcsis (Feb 28, 2009)

*it seems this is an xorg driver problem*

Perhaps it is a VT switching problem. I've experienced it with some xorg driver such as xf86-video-ati/xf86-video-radeonhd. This problem only existed in their earlier versions.

When Xorg restarts, it will go back to console and then back to the X display, if the driver can't handle well the switching, the screen will garble. I guess it is the problem.


----------



## honk (Feb 28, 2009)

It's not a pleasure with all the xorg 7.4 related bugreports to find the relevant stuff...

Have a look at this, seems that this is fixed in current:
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=kern/132042


----------



## DemoDoG (Feb 28, 2009)

ahh great I will try it, it seems it is the same problem I have although I donÂ´t use gnome, I use fluxbox or xfce4.


----------



## icer (Feb 28, 2009)

i had the same bug. i change dri option in xorg.conf


> Option     "DRI"        "off"


----------



## DemoDoG (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanx for advice but that didnÂ´t help either. CanÂ´t understand what is wrong, it doesnÂ´t matter if i use hal and dbus or not, it always freezes when exit. Never had this error in 7.3.


It seems that the problem is related to the intel driver. When I change my xorg.conf to vesa instead I donÂ´t have this problem. But everything looks really ugly with vesa so I would very much like to use the intel driver. I think I will switch back to 7.3 until all problems are fixed.


----------



## DemoDoG (Mar 10, 2009)

I see that the linux version of the inteldriver is 2.6.0 and includes DRI2 and other stuff. Perhaps if it could be compiled on freebsd it can solve the problem. ports only have 2.5.1


----------



## lungten (Mar 13, 2009)

I have been experiencing this problem since the beginning of 7.1-RELEASE. I have a Intel card too. The freeze happens whenever I do ALT+CTRL+BS, shutdown or reboot. I use Fluxbox as well. For now, what I do is exit from Fluxbox, and halt or reboot from SLiM. Sometimes even exiting from Fluxbox freezes X.
I haven't known a fix for this yet.


----------



## DemoDoG (Mar 14, 2009)

Okay, I never experienced this problem until 7.4. But now i have made a fresh install instead and i installed 7.3 which works fine. I guess I will stick to 7.3 until something is done, itÂ´s not like IÂ´m gonna notice any difference anyway :e


----------



## Shane (May 16, 2009)

When I try to exit X using CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE (after re-enabling this, grrr...) my monitors remain off.  X actually does exit, and if I can type commands in my shell, I just can't see anything.  Interestingly enough I can restart X and it will come back up, but to exit X and get back to a visible prompt I have to reboot the machine.  Very annoying when trying to test different Xorg configurations.


----------



## tzoi516 (Nov 18, 2013)

Shane said:
			
		

> When I try to exit X using CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE (after re-enabling this, grrr...) my monitors remain off.  X actually does exit, and if I can type commands in my shell, I just can't see anything.  Interestingly enough I can restart X and it will come back up, but to exit X and get back to a visible prompt I have to reboot the machine.  Very annoying when trying to test different Xorg configurations.


Wow, 4 years later and I too have this problem, but with 7.7 using Intel HD on a HP Pavilion dv6. Haven't tried using VESA, and I don't want to really. Still tinkering with xorg.conf and/or removing it to try auto detect. I know `vidcontrol -i mode` doesn't return the correct resolution via terminal.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 18, 2013)

It's a different problem now, due to the KMS drivers.  New console drivers that will work with the KMS drivers are in progress.


----------



## tzoi516 (Nov 19, 2013)

So if anyone with an Intel HD wants a GUI, and is experiencing this too, it would be best to boot into Xorg? Or are you just referring to the wrong modes being listed?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 19, 2013)

Intel or Radeon.  The console still works, it's just that once X has been started, the console is no longer visible.  The "newcons" project will fix that, but is still in testing.


----------

